# Smokin on a Road Trip



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

I dig Road trips, even more so with a good smoke and traffic actually moving.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haha! nice! were is this road trip headed?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah! Where ya goin!?


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

Road trips are the best vacations. You don't see much from the window of a plane.

Where are you headed?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

bigd618 said:


> Road trips are the best vacations. You don't see much from the window of a plane.
> 
> Where are you headed?


we always did road trips. my dad dont fly, and the one time i flew by myself to kentucky, i loved the few. the patches of land... it was cool. but still not like driving threw the mountains and seeing the water fall.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

that thing is half lit


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

jessejava187 said:


> that thing is half lit


+1 :mischief:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

jessejava187 said:


> that thing is half lit





Magnate said:


> Yeah! Where ya goin!?


Maybe on a "canoeing" trip! :laugh: j/k


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

Was headed to Louisville KY last friday for a night out. After i snapped the pic i realized that my CAO was only half lit and had it corrected within seconds. Before I could snap a proper picture. My lovely GF called me to make sure i was behaving myself. I was behaving myself. I was still sober. LMAO. I would rather drive than fly and I would rather be the passenger than the driver because with the driving thing you miss out on so much. Have another road trip set for this weekend. Im sure there will be more stick burning action pictures.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Road trips are fun !! expecially while enjoying a good cigar !!


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello all. I have new road trip smoking pix coming up tonight. Am hoping for a few more on the return trip home today. But for now Im wrapping up a lovely weekend with the girlfriend!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Glad to hear you got your stick taken care of.:biggrin:

Sounds like you enjoyed the trip!


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

More Road trip Smokes, Started the trip with a CAO Italia, half way there had to have a Drew Estate Java Wafe, and once I arrived safe and sound in my hotel room, I relaxed with a Macanudo 1968 Trompeta. Somewhere in the weekend, there was a CAO Gold, and a CAO Mx2. I would have smoked on the trip home, but I left my torch laying on the GFs desk and a car lighter is not big enough for a stick  am heading out again this weekend, so there will be more stick burning action. 
I would attach my pix, but I cannot get them to attach for some reason, so I will upload them later. lol


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

ACMartz said:


> More Road trip Smokes, Started the trip with a CAO Italia, half way there had to have a Drew Estate Java Wafe, and once I arrived safe and sound in my hotel room, I relaxed with a Macanudo 1968 Trompeta. Somewhere in the weekend, there was a CAO Gold, and a CAO Mx2. I would have smoked on the trip home, but I left my torch laying on the GFs desk and a car lighter is not big enough for a stick  am heading out again this weekend, so there will be more stick burning action.
> I would attach my pix, but I cannot get them to attach for some reason, so I will upload them later. lol


Stick Shots from the road trip are in my album


----------

